
New Star Wars Film Based on Seven Samurai Coming from Zack Snyder - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/01/star-wars-samurai-zack-snyder/
======
a_bonobo
Someone should update the title: "Zack Snyder Denies Report of New Star Wars
Film Based on Seven Samurai"

